# Thinkpad T430 - FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT - Intel Driver (Problems)



## StreetDancer (Apr 2, 2022)

Hey everyone!

I have been struggling to get FreeBSD running on my Thinkpad T430 (which I have done in the past; I just don't remember how). I have since then formatted and have a new hard drive in.

I have spent the last 72 hours re-installing versions ranging from 12.1 - 13.0 CURRENT (which is what I have installed now; FreeBSD 13.0).

What has been happening:

After installing the system; building/making world/kernel, etc. I install xorg, (my old directions in my notebook showed to install "drm-kmod") -- which isn't working anymore. lxde-meta dbus_enable ... basically following the instructions here. (lxde Install guide).

Then once I am finished; I go to login and startx and get a solid black screen. I don't remember how I remedied it before. I had lxde running on this very laptop; possibly 12.2. I truly thought it was 13.0-CURRENT, though. I believe I am wrong now, though.

What is happening now: (Current Install)

I have successfully


pkg install nano
cd /usr/src
make -j4 buildworld
make -j4 kernel
shutdown -r now
cd /usr/src
make installworld
mergemaster -Ui
shutdown -r now
cd /usr/ports
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean (chose "intel" driver) -- I remember this part, I believe. It wasn't default selected.
This took almost a full 24 hours to get to this part. Now I went to install "drm-kmod" which is throwing the following error:

/usr/ports/graphics/drm-kmod # make install clean "drm-kmod-g20190710_1 not supported on older 13, no kernel support. Error code 1 Stop"

I did an online search and found the package "drm-fbsd13-kmod" in /usr/ports/graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod and ran "make install clean" to get the following error:
"drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220223 only supported on FreeBSD 13.. Error Code 1"

I double checked I didn't lose it completely with "freebsd-version" and I get the following "13.0-CURRENT"

Before I proceed to /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta/ and "make install clean" ; edit the rc.conf & create the .xinitrc for startx for my username; How do I remedy the "drm-kmod" ?

I'm stumped! I don't want to go to 12.2 if that's the version that worked for me last time. That's the only version I haven't tried and I know it's not supported or Current.

Please advise! Thank you all!

*** UPDATE ***
04/02/2022 @ Approx. 23:57:

I attempted to "make install clean" /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta (which took a very long time before coming to a make error) -- several hours. (5 or so, maybe).

I then attempted "pkg install lxde-meta" which prompted a kernel mismatch and an override request; I did this not knowing any other way to fix this.

The lxde-meta installled successfully.

*I then edited the /etc/rc.conf and added:*

Line Append #1: kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
Line Append #2: dbus_enable="YES"

*I then edited /usr/home/brandon/.xinitrc:*

Line #1: ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session startlxde
Line #2: exec startlxde

*I then edited /etc/fstab:*

Appended Line: proc /proc procfs rw 0 0

Restarted; Logged in as brandon & executed "startx" to a pleasant starting of LXDE 

Thank you everyone... If anyone knows how to fix the kernel mismatch; please let me know, otherwise; I will be checking to see if there is a command to upgrade the kernel!

*** UPDATED ***
@ Approx. 04/03/2022 00:14:

I believe I installed the wrong version; "13.0-CURRENT" from a .img ; rather than the proper 13.0-RELEASE https://download.freebsd.org/releas.../13.0/FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img 

A re-installation would be required.

Losing freebsd-update and having a kernel mismatch; (This seems like disaster down the road if I don't remedy this by re-installing).

Coming along...


Thank you everyone for FreeBSD! 

Best Regards,

Brandon!


----------



## rsronin (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm using packages (latest not quarterly)  and FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p8 on my Thinkpad T430.  Doing a basic and conservative install using pkg quarterly on 13.0-RELEASE-p8 should take less than 30 minutes, so you can check if you can get lxde up and running too.


----------



## StreetDancer (Apr 3, 2022)

rsronin said:


> I'm using packages (latest not quarterly)  and FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p8 on my Thinkpad T430.  Doing a basic and conservative install using pkg quarterly on 13.0-RELEASE-p8 should take less than 30 minutes, so you can check if you can get lxde up and running too.


rsronin,

Awesome! Good to know! -p8 (patch 8). Downloading and Flashing a USB with 13.0-RELEASE.amd64.img now.

Thank you!

Best Regards,

Brandon!


----------



## StreetDancer (Apr 3, 2022)

Forgot to mention: I set my user to groups "additional groups" in username setup screens; to "wheel video"


----------



## rsronin (Apr 3, 2022)

During installation time I put myself in wheel, video, operator.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 3, 2022)

StreetDancer said:


> … I believe I installed the wrong version; "13.0-CURRENT" from a .img ; …



Do you mean 14.0-CURRENT? (Availability of images for 13.0-CURRENT ceased long ago.)


----------



## StreetDancer (Apr 4, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Do you mean 14.0-CURRENT? (Availability of images for 13.0-CURRENT ceased long ago.)


No; I didn't know 14.0-CURRENT was available. I had a 13.0-CURRENT .img on a hard drive. Thanks for keying me in!


----------

